
LogoLounge Call for Entries Last Day - troytabor
https://www.logolounge.com/call
======
troytabor
There is a lot of discussion about logo trends, and the LogoLounge Trends
reports over the years. It's all driven by the logos from designers, and we're
currently in the last few hours of the call for entries for the latest book,
LogoLounge Book 11.

